

Fighting patent trolls and corruption with the Magnificent Seven business-model - triplesec
http://boingboing.net/2013/11/04/fighting-patent-trolls-and-cor.html

======
robotys
These make a lot of sense. Just wish the mercenaries will not turn around and
be the new robbers collecting protection money every year.

------
triplesec
Why has nobody thought of this before? The model for many trolls is "divide
and conquer", so this makes heaps of sense.

